# Lámparas infrarroja ¿Para qué?



## Meta (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola:

LA verdad que en está web abajo tiene muchas lámparas de infrarrojo pero no se para qué uno las quiere exactamente. En mi caso las quería por si tengo cámaras de vigilancia. ¿Sirven para otra cosa?

http://www.twenga.es/dir-Suministros,Bombilla,Bombilla-infrarroja







Un cordial saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 28, 2008)

amigo, la radiación infrarroja afecta en los seres humanos en forma de calor.

es usada por los kenesiologos para aplicar calor al cuerpo y poder masajear, sin usar vapor o calor por conducción o convección, se usa la radiación infrarroja.

espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## Meta (Oct 28, 2008)

¿Es para eso?

Veo que tiene pinta para ver por las noches ya que alcanza muchos metros.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 28, 2008)

que sean muchas bombillas (o leds) no quiere decir que laclacen muchos metros (pruebas realizadas por mi) me hicieron ver lo predecible:
que tendras mas luz, cubrira mas superficie pero no llegara mas lejos.

para "mas lejos " hay que enchufarlas a 380v   

por otro lado y ahora que lo pienso, ,... noches de verano, ventana la vecinita deja abierta, calor agobiante (para que dejarse la ropa?) .
luz IR + camara sensible a IR = entretenimiento

voy a tener que probar .

saludos y gracias


----------



## Meta (Oct 28, 2008)

En esta web llegan muchos metros.

Lee cada una de ellas y ya me dirás como llegan tanto.

http://www.twenga.es/dir-Suministros,Bombilla,Bombilla-infrarroja


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 28, 2008)

el alcance como en todo, viene dado por la potencia de la bombilla o led, y del circuito q le provee esa energia.

por otro lado para la recepcion de infra rrojos, y para mejorar su alcance se utiliza un integrado llamado:

TDA2320 un preamplificador operacional stereo de philips, q funciona con 4 a 20 volts sinteticos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 28, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> el alcance como en todo, viene dado por la potencia de la bombilla o led, y del circuito q le provee esa energia.
> 
> por otro lado para la recepcion de infra rrojos, y para mejorar su alcance se utiliza un integrado llamado:
> 
> TDA2320 un preamplificador operacional stereo de philips, q funciona con 4 a 20 volts sinteticos.



aqui me mataste !
que son los *voltios sinteticos *??????  
los que usa en la pila el robot de alien o el de blade runner?


----------



## Meta (Oct 28, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> DJ DRACO dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿El del *Termiantor*?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 10, 2009)

simétrico significa que hay voltaje positivo, masa, y voltajes negativos.

y sintético significa que solo hay voltajes positivos y masa.

saludos.


----------

